# Temporary Table/ Saw Horse



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

This is a tool review of sorts. I'm posting this for the carpenters, new woodworkers, and people with limited shop space. I scored this tool, fixture, work support from a friend that is in the junk / resell business.
Here's a couple pictures of the tool, fixture, work support, whatever one wants to call it.

closed;









open;









Now I have no idea what this is called or what it was originally made for. But it has been great for cutting plywood, siding, etc… without pinching the saw blade, causing kickback. It's also make a nice quick work table that doesn't sag regardless of a less than prefect surface to setup on.

A friend saw this tool and wanted to get one for himself. I told him that I saw something very similar at a Lowes store not long after I got this one. We checked, they don't sell the model I saw in the store anymore. What they're now selling is a smaller version barely big enough for a half a sheet of plywood. That said, we went online and found the maker's website. There you can find models similar in size to the one I have. Myself, I haven't used the Centipede version so I can't write a tool review about the fixture. That's why I'm posting this info here in the forum section.

By all appearances I would guess that what Centipede.com is selling would work as well as the fixture I'm using.

While this won't replace all the uses for traditional saw horses, it does complement having saw horses making some work easier & safer than traditional saw horses.

http://centipedetool.com/

P.S. if anybody knows what the item I have pictured was originally made for I'd appreciate learning about it.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Seems like you would have to be very careful to avoid sawing into the support tops. Maybe put down a sacrificial sheet of thick insulating foam first?


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, you do want to be aware of where your blade is cutting if not using a sacrificial surface. When using any work support I typically use a sacrificial piece of wood when making a lot of cuts, be it a sheet of OSB or plywood. I usually use the cheapest material I have on hand to cut on for any application, whether using this setup or traditional saw horses. This work support doesn't replace traditional saw horses when cutting longer pieces of lumber like rafters, joist, stair stringers, etc…..

Mostly I like to use this with a sheet of 3/4' plywood for a quick, flat work surface on the job site. Generally it's used for work assembly, and tool support.


----------



## r33tc0w (Jan 27, 2017)

That is a pop Up Display for a convention booth, backwall, etc. Used in the signage industry. However, this appears to be missing the locking arms which allows it to stand vertical. The velcro around the perimeter secures a dye sub stretch fabric print to the frame

http://www.theexhibitorshandbook.com/portable-displays/collapsible-displays/hopup-tension-fabric


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks r33tc0w. There are some hooks that are hard to see in the photo. There are also some decals indicating 
<top

It works well for what I use it for.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Seems like you would have to be very careful to avoid sawing into the support tops. Maybe put down a sacrificial sheet of thick insulating foam first?


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

That indeed is the centipede. It does look like you have it upside down in the pic. I have a small one that I got at Lowes. It works pretty good for some things and supports a lot of weight. Mine came with some clamps and hold downs. Not bad for free! On second thought I think r33tc0w is correct. It looks a little different then mine. Same idea, different use.


----------

